# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Списки авиатехники в "Авиационной Энциклопедии"

## Dmi3y

Приветствую всех участников форума!

С любезного разрешения уважаемого Администратора, начинаю составлять списки авиационной техники (ЛА, двигателей, оборудования) в "Авиационной Энциклопедии".
Первая созданная статья - Список самолетов ОКБ Антонова.
В нем присутствуют самолеты с известными внутренними обозначениями и шифрами ОКР.
Приглашаю всех принять участие в заполнении и корректировке статей.

Эту тему предлагаю оставить для замечаний и предложений.

С уважением,
Дмитрий.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за полезное начинание.
Я предлагаю ставить вики-ссылки на все слова, для которых должна быть отдельная статья. Отсутствующие статьи будут помечаться красным и сразу будет видно, что еще надо сделать ))
И еще не очень понял, почему некоторые типы самолетов выделены жирным шрифтом?

----------


## Dmi3y

> Я предлагаю ставить вики-ссылки на все слова, для которых должна быть отдельная статья. Отсутствующие статьи будут помечаться красным и сразу будет видно, что еще надо сделать ))


ОК, сделаем.




> И еще не очень понял, почему некоторые типы самолетов выделены жирным шрифтом?


Жирным помечаю самолеты, которые либо приняты на вооружение, либо в эксплуатацию в гражданской авиации. Собственно только эти (выделенные) обозначения можно считать официальными. Остальные принадлежат опытным или проектировавшимся самолетам.

----------


## Mig

Хорошее дело! 

В порядке обсуждения и с точки зрения удобства пользования списком.

1) Логично ли давать в первой колонке внутреннее обозначение КБ? Внутреннее обозначение проектов  КБ Антонова знают  лишь несколько человек во всем мире, занимающиеся историей ОКБ! А простой любитель авиации "с улицы" будет искать инфо по широко известным и официальным обозначениями.  А это - лишь третья колонка...
2) Не понятно назначение 2-й колонки таблицы - шифр ОКР. ИМХО это избыточная инфо, отвлекающая внимание от важной и актуальной инфо.
3) Инфо о проектах. В таблице кратко написано: АЕ	- легкий самолет связи - проект. Предполагается ли развернутая инфо по проектам  по образцу серийных машин?
4) Вопрос терминологии. Опять же ИМХО, если в тексте говорится "серия на заводах №39, №64, №34", то я понимаю эту инфо след. образом: на заводах №№ 39, 64, 34 - была выпущена лишь ОДНА серия самолета. И на этом серийное производство было закончено.... ИМХО лучше писать "серийное производство" на заводах № .... 

С уважением,

----------


## Dmi3y

> 1) Логично ли давать в первой колонке внутреннее обозначение КБ? Внутреннее обозначение проектов  КБ Антонова знают  лишь несколько человек во всем мире, занимающиеся историей ОКБ! А простой любитель авиации "с улицы" будет искать инфо по широко известным и официальным обозначениями.  А это - лишь третья колонка...


В принципе, я думаю, можно и так. Просто я пока собрал в таблицу машины, у которых известны внутренние обозначения и шифры.
А вообще хотелось бы конечно узнать внутренние обозначения всех машин.  :Smile: 




> 2) Не понятно назначение 2-й колонки таблицы - шифр ОКР. ИМХО это избыточная инфо, отвлекающая внимание от важной и актуальной инфо.


Я так не думаю. 
Вот например изделие "Кубрик" - кроме шифра других обозначений нет (пока неизвестны). Наверное стоит оставить.




> 3) Инфо о проектах. В таблице кратко написано: АЕ	- легкий самолет связи - проект. Предполагается ли развернутая инфо по проектам  по образцу серийных машин?


Я думаю появится со временем. Нужно только чтобы кто-то за это взялся  :Smile: 




> 4) Вопрос терминологии. Опять же ИМХО, если в тексте говорится "серия на заводах №39, №64, №34", то я понимаю эту инфо след. образом: на заводах №№ 39, 64, 34 - была выпущена лишь ОДНА серия самолета. И на этом серийное производство было закончено.... ИМХО лучше писать "серийное производство" на заводах № ....


Исправим.

----------


## Dmi3y

Созданы несколько новых пробных статей.
Список самолетов завода №1 "Прогресс" (для отработки списков по заводам)
Список двигателей Казанского ОКБ "Союз" (для отработки списков по двигателям)
Список воздушных винтов
Список радиовысотомеров (для отработки списков по оборудованию и вооружению)
Список самолетов ОКБ Антонова также переделан.
Прошу комментировать.
Если так нормально, буду продолжать по этим образцам.

Ну и конечно, приветствуются дополнения в списки  :Smile:

----------


## Dmi3y

Продолжается наполнение Авиационной Энциклопедии списками авиатехники.
Новые статьи:
Список колес шасси
Список вертолетных редукторов
Список авиационного стрелкового вооружения
Список бортовых средств радиосвязи
Список самолетов ОКБ С.М.Алексеева
Список самолетов и вертолетов Ленинградского Северного завода
Список двигателей ОКБ Швецова-Соловьева

----------


## Dmi3y

Новые списки:
Список транспортно-десантного оборудования‎
Список самолетов ОКБ Архангельского‎
Список двигателей ОКБ Сорокина-Гаврилова
Список самолетов заводов №22 и №124‎
Список самолетов ОКБ Бартини и Ермолаева
Список авиационных комплексов и систем вооружения‎
Список самолетов завода №31‎

----------


## Д.Срибный

Отличная работа! Буду стараться устранять "красные" ссылки на статьи ))

----------


## Dmi3y

> Отличная работа! Буду стараться устранять "красные" ссылки на статьи ))


Спасибо! Также обещаю продолжать ))

Ну и конечно приветствуются правки и дополнения, это ведь пока своего рода заготовки...

----------


## PPV

В разделе комплексов перехвата у вас пошла какая-то отсебятина.
Откуда такие названия: Су-9-51-88, Су-11-8М1, Су-11-8М1П, Су-11-98, Су-15ТМ-98М, Т3-13? Никто таких названий не давал.
Для Су-15ТМ с Р-98М было название комплекса Су-15-98М. С другой стороны, могу подкинуть: в 1961 было название Су-15К-40, когда хотели на Су-15 воткнуть РЛС "Смерч" и ракеты К-40...

----------


## Dmi3y

> В разделе комплексов перехвата у вас пошла какая-то отсебятина.
> Откуда такие названия: Су-9-51-88, Су-11-8М1, Су-11-8М1П, Су-11-98, Су-15ТМ-98М, Т3-13? Никто таких названий не давал.
> Для Су-15ТМ с Р-98М было название комплекса Су-15-98М.


Источники:
missiles.ru :: russian missile technology
Журнал "Техника и вооружение". №9 за 2005 г.
Книга "Авиация ПВО России и научно-технический прогресс: боевые комплексы и системы вчера, сегодня, завтра". Под ред. акад. Е.А. Федосова. 2004 г.




> С другой стороны, могу подкинуть: в 1961 было название Су-15К-40, когда хотели на Су-15 воткнуть РЛС "Смерч" и ракеты К-40...


Спасибо, внесу.

----------


## Dmi3y

Новые списки:
Список двигателей ОКБ Глушенкова‎
Список бортовых антенно-фидерных систем‎
Список ракетно-бомбардировочных установок и устройств‎
Список самолетов ОКБ Бериева‎
Список самолетов завода "Авиант"‎
Список двигателей ОКБ Добрынина-Колесова

----------


## Dmi3y

Новые списки:
Список авиационных ракетных двигателей‎
Список самолетов ОКБ Ильюшина‎
Список самолетов завода №18 "Авиакор"‎
Список двигателей МКБ "Гранит"‎
Список атомных авиабомб‎
Список бортовых радиолокационных станций и комплексов

----------


## lindr

Добавьте, пожалуйста РЛС: 

Ту-142МЗ - РЛС КННI (читается как "КНН-один") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Коршун-Н
Ту-142МК - РЛС 2КНI (читается как "дваКН-один") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) 2Коршун-К
Ту-142МЭ - РЛС 2КНI-Э (читается как "дваКН-один-Э") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) 2Коршун-К-Э
Ил-38 - РЛС 2БС1 в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Беркут
Ил-38 для Индии - РЛС 2БС1-Э в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Беркут-Э

Су-34 имеет на борту РЛС В004, так от проходит по *открытым*  отчетам изготовителя, "В"-русская буква,  первая буква - индекс разработчика, Ш-141 это прицельный комплекс.

----------


## Dmi3y

> Добавьте, пожалуйста РЛС: 
> 
> Ту-142МЗ - РЛС КННI (читается как "КНН-один") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Коршун-Н
> Ту-142МК - РЛС 2КНI (читается как "дваКН-один") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) 2Коршун-К
> Ту-142МЭ - РЛС 2КНI-Э (читается как "дваКН-один-Э") в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) 2Коршун-К-Э
> Ил-38 - РЛС 2БС1 в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Беркут
> Ил-38 для Индии - РЛС 2БС1-Э в составе ППС (поисково-прицельная система) Беркут-Э
> 
> Су-34 имеет на борту РЛС В004, так от проходит по *открытым*  отчетам изготовителя, "В"-русская буква,  первая буква - индекс разработчика, Ш-141 это прицельный комплекс.


Добавлено!
Единственное, мне кажется что Ш-141 - это все-таки СУВ, поскольку индекс Ш, как и у СУВ-27, СУВ-29. Если бы это был прицельный комплекс, у него наверное был бы индекс К или И. Но это ИМХО.

Новые списки:
Список вертолетов КБ Камова‎
Список самолетов завода №21 "Сокол"‎
Список двигателей КБ Климова-Изотова‎
Список авиационных патронов
Список комплексов бортового оборудования

----------


## lindr

Пожалуй вы меня убедили надо писать СУВ в такой трактовке, сам я Су-34 не занимаюсь, это область моего родственника. 
Я работаю на морскую авиацию.

Добавлю по 2Коршун-К: 2КНII - бортовая вычислительная подсистема, Кайра-П - РГС радиогидроакустическая подсистема, 2КНIV - подсистема отображения тактической обстановки. У Ту-142МЭ тоже самое, но с индексом -Э.

По Коршун-Н соотвественно: КННII, Заречье, КННIV.

----------


## Dmi3y

> Пожалуй вы меня убедили надо писать СУВ в такой трактовке, сам я Су-34 не занимаюсь, это область моего родственника. 
> Я работаю на морскую авиацию.
> 
> Добавлю по 2Коршун-К: 2КНII - бортовая вычислительная подсистема, Кайра-П - РГС радиогидроакустическая подсистема, 2КНIV - подсистема отображения тактической обстановки. У Ту-142МЭ тоже самое, но с индексом -Э.
> 
> По Коршун-Н соотвественно: КННII, Заречье, КННIV.


Спасибо, добавлено.


Новые списки:
Список самолетов ОКБ Лавочкина, Горбунова и Гудкова‎
Список самолетов завода №23 им. Хруничева‎
Список турбоагрегатов НПП "Аэросила"‎
Список неуправляемых и корректируемых авиационных ракет‎
Список типов авианесущих кораблей и судов‎

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Новые списки:
> ...
> Список самолетов ОКБ Бериева‎
> ...



Спасибо, очень важная работа.
Всё же название "Ястреб" для А-90, считаю, не подтверждается, см. здесь и далее: "Мистические" самолёты и вертолёты - Страница 7 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.
И более того, он не "управления и ретрансляции", а РЭБ.
И шифр ОКР для него — "Дискомфорт".

Также не хватает палубного ДРЛО А-110: http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=951749&postcount=36.

По-моему, первые СКИПы, 676 и 776, тоже переоборудовались на ТАНТК (надо проверить).

Ту-142МР, имхо, обозначается ВПМР, а не "МР".

ЛЛ 1А2 надо как-то тоже отразить, хотя доказательств, что 1А и 1А2 — разные машины, пока опубликовано не было, но на словах все утверждают, что они разные (первая неизвестна, вторая — 23-04).

----------


## lindr

Нашел у Вас ошибочку  :Smile: 
http://wiki.airforce.ru/index.php?ti...81%D0%BE%D0%B2




> Су-27СКМ (в составе СУВ-ВЭП1)


СУВ установленная на Су-27СКМ и Су-30МК2 называется Ш101ВЭП(1)

Вот дословно название одной из книг




> Изделие Ш101ВЭП1 Руководство по технической эксплуатации Радиолокационный прицельный комплекс РЛПК-27ВЭП1 Изделие Н001ВЭП1 Часть 3


P.S. А-801 это АРК (автоматический радиокомпас) а не РВ.

----------


## lindr

> ПНА-Д					радиолокационная станция	Ту-22М3 (в составе системы "Планета")


Вопреки распространяемой в СМИ информации ПНА-Д так и не была доведена.

Распоряжение об изготовлении опытного образца датируется маем 1991. Было изготовлено несколько образцов , один установлен на самолет. Работы продолжались вялотекущим образом в 1994 (по имеющимся документам), по плану до 1997.




> Обзор-К				радиолокационная станция	Ту-95МС, Ту-160


Обзор изготавливался в в конце 1970х-нач 80х сразу в трех вариантах

- У006 станция на замену ПНА для Ту-22М3, изготовлено неск. образцов , в серию не пошел, главным образом из-за противодействия серийного завода-изготовителя ПНА, решено было модернизировать ПНА в ПНА-Д.

- У008 станция для Ту-160

- У009 станция для Ту-95МС

----------


## Assaulter

*lindr*, а можно у Вас уточнить насчет "Обзора" - приходилось читать, что "Обзор" (видимо, У006 как раз?) устанавливался на Ту-22М3Р. Это действительно так или нет?

Вы пишете, что на ПНА и ПНА-Д на разных заводах изготавливались, а на каких, не можете указать?

Можете сказать, в самом общем виде, ПНА-Д отличалась доработанным "софтом", "железом" или и тем и другим?

----------


## lindr

> Вы пишете, что на ПНА и ПНА-Д на разных заводах изготавливались, а на каких, не можете указать?


Вот этого я не говорил, ибо они делались на одном заводе, однако ПНА-Д разрабатывалась другой организацией в во взаимодействии с разработчиком ПНА.




> Можете сказать, в самом общем виде, ПНА-Д отличалась доработанным "софтом", "железом" или и тем и другим?


Да могу, 20 Блоков перешли из ПНА без доработки, 20 блоков изделия ПНА были доработаны (из них 13 без сохранения взаимозаменяемости с ПНА), 6 блоков вновь разработаны для ПНА-Д, 11 блоков ПНА не вошли в состав ПНА-Д (исключены).

Номера блоков я предпочитаю не озвучивать. 

Ген. конструктор ПНА-Д умер три года назад.  :Frown:  Вопросы задавать уже особо некому.




> lindr, а можно у Вас уточнить насчет "Обзора" - приходилось читать, что "Обзор" (видимо, У006 как раз?) устанавливался на Ту-22М3Р. Это действительно так или нет?


Ред: У006 делалась для бомбардировщика, один экземпляр действительно попал на Ту-22М3Р до развала Союза для проведения испытаний.

----------


## Assaulter

Спасибо, очень интересно!

Прошу прощения за офтоп в ветке, но последний вопрос остался. У Федосова в "Авиации ВВС России и НТП" написана общая оценка РЛС семейства "Обзор": "По техническим параметрам и решаемым задачам РЛС соответствовала серийно выпускаемым зарубежным аналогам AN/APQ-144, EAR, AN/APQ-164, по дальности действия и точности измерения координат целей превосходила их, хотя по массе и энергопотреблению уступала им".

На Ваш взгляд объективная оценка? 
Немного удивила просто такая высокая оценка возможностей - в "научно-популярных" источниках чаще можно прочитать высказывания об отставании в возможностях отечественной радиоэлектроники и авионики.

----------


## lindr

Поскольку образец состоит на вооружении - без комментариев.

----------


## Assaulter

Понятно, спасибо за ответы!

----------


## lindr

Достал кое-какую книгу юбилейную внутреннего издания одной структуры МО (ошибок правда там много).

Ту-160 У008 Обзор-К, Ту-95МС У009 Обзор-МС, Ту-22МР Обзор-МР (вероятно адаптированный вариант У006 )  

Начало Работ По Обзор-МР датируется 1983.

Даны годы разработок (не совсем корректные правда, Обзор-МС сдавали в 1984, а У008 летала и в 1990).

Обзор-МС 1976-1983, Обзор-К 1975-1985, Обзор-МР 1983-1986, соответственно чистая У006 д.б. (опущена с тексте) 1974-1983.

----------


## lindr

Еще добавлю У004 Кинжал, РЛС в подвесном контейнере для Су-25Т, проект закрыт в 1991

второе: РЛС У006, В004 и.т.д. пишутся без тире, так в архивных документах

Здесь неправильно Список индексов радиоэлектронного оборудования ВВС., кроме того ЫК1.001.001 это индекс ПНА а не У006, она не может иметь индекс ЫК. скорее всего У006 это АВ1.000.101




> У-001 - система управления ракетным оружием Ту-22М3


 это неверно, на серийном Ту-22М К22-УМ, а не У001, это кое -что другое  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lindr

Что-то проект заглох, ничего из того, что написал в 2013 не внесено :Frown: 

Добавлю по ПНА-Д: 

- одновременно с доработкой ПНА подвергалась доработкам и "Вахта-2"

- один из блоков ПНА был продублирован в ПНА-Д, т.е. там устанавливалось 2 одинаковых блока из состава ПНА (там он стоял один).

----------


## lindr

Вот может будет интересно.

отсюда: https://sudact.ru/arbitral/doc/jWjWpKiBLbWx/

Обязать Министерство обороны Российской Федерации (ОГРН 1037700255284) освободить здание, расположенное по адресу: Россия, г. Пенза, ул. Гоголя, д. 60, корп. 40 литер «Ж» от имущества, принадлежащего Министерству обороны Российской Федерации, перечисленного в Акте по результатам инвентаризации имущества Министерства обороны от 22.08.2011 года:

1. Имущество из состава опытного образца комплексного тренажера экипажа, изд. Т-10В (шифр ОКР «Предок-В»). (Инвентаризационная ведомость (ИВ) №1 п.5).

2. Имущество из состава опытного образца комплексного тренажера экипажа, изд. Т-10К (шифр ОКР «Предок-К»). (ИВ №1 п. 1).

3. Имущество из состава опытного образца комплексного тренажера, изделия 9-12 (шифр ОКР «Пампасы-М»). (ИВ №2 п.25).

4. Имущество из состава опытного образца специализированного тренажера дозаправки СТЗ-2/-3 (шифр ОКР «Штанга-3»). (ИВ №1 п.9).

5. Имущество из состава опытного образца специализированного тренажера дозаправки, изд. ВП - 021 (шифр ОКР «Штанга-4»). (ИВ №1 п. 10).

6. Имущество из состава ОКР «Амазонка»: интерактивная система обучения для изд. 9-12. (ИВ №1 п.4).

7. Имущество из состава опытного образца тренажного комплекса экипажа, изд. 01Б (шифр ОКР «Сигнальщик-Б»). (ИВ №1 п.2).

8. Имущество из состава опытного образца комплексного тренажера экипажа, изд. Т-10 М (шифр ОКР «Предок-М»). (ИВ №1 п.6). ,

9. Имущество из состава опытного образца пилотажного тренажера экипажа, изд. Т-6М (шифр ОКР «Урочище-П»). (ИВ №1 п.8).

10. Имущество из состава опытного образца тренажного комплекса экипажа АВКП С-255 (шифр ОКР «Сигнальщик-М»). (ИВ №1 п.7).

11. Имущество из состава опытного образца специализированного компьютерного тренажера пилотажной и воздушно-огневой подготовки экипажа, изд. Т-6М и Т-10В (шифр ОКР «Кристалл-ТК»). (ИВ №1 п.3).

12. Имущество радиотехнической системы ближней навигации шифр «Купол-А-380» из состава ОКР «Додон-4342». (ИВ №2 п. 14).

13. Универсальный динамический стенд УДС-3 и стойка управления стендом, исключенные из состава тренажного комплекса Самолета ТКС-25 № 0109, по решению утв. командиром в/ч 25966-Б от 05.10.88 г. Сохранное обязательство от 17.11.88 г. (ИВ №2 п.1).

14. Имущество изделия КТС-6 № 1501, принятое от эксплуатирующей организации установленным порядком по акту от 23.03.95 г. для использования в качестве ЗИП по запросам войсковых частей. Сохранное обязательство от 23.03.95 г. (ИВ №2 п.2).

15. Имущество изделия "ПОЛОСА-2П", высвободившееся после доработки изделия КТС-32 № 0102 по бюллетеню № 232.1.0.0072.3 («Полоса-2П» заменена на Растр-цвет) в в/ч 22643. Данное имущество принято установленным порядком по акту от 09.02.95 г. Сохранное обязательство от 09.02.95 г. (ИВ №2 п.3).

16. Имущество изделия КТС-32, изготовленного по контракту № 818/54 1998 года для доработки изделия КТС-32 № 0110 в эксплуатации.

Сохранное обязательство от 30.12.98 г. (ИВ №2 п.4).

17. Имущество из состава изделия ПТВ-241 № 0103, переданное из Сызранского ВАИ по указанию командира в/ч 64190, для модернизации изделий ПТВ-241 в эксплуатации. (ИВ №2 п.5).

18. Доработочные комплекты авиационных тренажеров комплектуемых универсальным динамическим стендом УДС-3 по разовым заказам:

- № 52/288 - 23 комплекта.

- № 52/254 - 13 комплектов.

- № 52/67 - 2 комплекта.

Сохранное обязательство от 26.05.93г. (ИВ №2 п.6).

19. Доработочный комплект по заказу № 52/596, для доработки бортовых тренажеров штурмана БТШ-24 по бюллетеню № 0397412.023 (001 БУ). Сохранное обязательство от 25.09.91 г. (ИВ №2 п.7).

20. Имущество группового комплекта, изготовленного по заказу № 103 для среднего ремонта КТС-9, оставленное до получения разнарядки на отгрузку. Сохранное обязательство от 28.12.94 года. (ИВ №2 п.8).

21. Гидронасосная станция АО-312-0000 № 1252922 из состава изделия «Отель». По Решению №70/55 от 18.04.91 г., утвержденному Заместителем командира в/ч 25966-Б исключена из состава изделия, как выработавшая гарантийный ресурс. Сохранное обязательство от 17.05.91 г. (ИВ №2 п.9).

22. Имущество из состава опытного образца изделия "Обмывка". В соответствии с Директивой Заместителя МО РФ № 331/1/0318 от 09.08.1995г. работы по созданию ОКР "Обмывка" прекращены. Сохранное обязательство от 16.08.96 г. (ИВ №2 п.10).

23. Имущество из состава комплексного тренажера KTC-21 № 0204. В соответствии с Решением заместителя ГК ВВС от 09.12.95 г. передано в ПКБМ для проведения модернизации в рамках ОКР "Амазонка". Сохранное обязательство от 16.04.94 г. (ИВ №2 п. 11).

24. Имитатор радиолокационного комплекса "Буран" (шифр "Сигма -72") из состава изделия "Оглядка". По Решению № 9, утвержденному командиром в/ч 25966 от 01.04.93г. имитатор из состава изделия исключен. Сохранное обязательство от 13.07.93 г. (ИВ №2 п. 12).

25. Имитатор системы управления специзделием вертолета КТВ-33 (шифр "Арктика") из состава изделия "Сигарета-К". Постановлением СМ от 22.10.90 г. № 1100-140 работы по данной теме прекращены. Сохранное обязательство от 08.02.91 г. (ИВ №2 п.13).

26. Имущество комплексного тренажера КТС-35 (шифр "Оглядка"). Сохранное обязательство от 21.01.94 г. (ИВ №2 п.15).

27. Имущество из состава изделия TЛ-39 № 7455103. В соответствии с Решением Зам. ГК ВВС от 22.11.95 г. и приказом начальника академии им. Жуковского № 842 от 27.11.95 г. передано для использования при модернизации тренажеров ТЛ-39. Сохранное обязательство от 16.04.96г. (ИВ №2 п. 16).

28. Имущество из состава изделия КТС-13 № 0301. Решением НГШ ВВС (тлг. № 11/55 от 30.05.96 г.) передано для восстановления не гарантийных изделий находящихся в эксплуатации. Сохранное обязательство от 12.05.2004 г. (ИВ №2 п. 17).

29. Базовые вычислительные комплексы (2 шт.) СМ-2М К 125-9/5 №№ 200063, 210018; Базовые вычислительные комплексы (2 шт.) СМ-2М К 125-3/6 №№ 1420, 1435. Имущество УВКС СМ-2М в составе комплектов УСО 1В, УСО 2В. Вычислительный комплекс СМ-2М № 353. Имущество передано из в/ч 26266 в соответствии с указанием заместителя командира в/ч 73855 №127/5/23 от 06.10.1977 года. Сохранное обязательство от 18.08.2004 г. (ИВ №2 п.п. 18-24).

----------

